# Look 595 geometry-seat tube?



## shah (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi guys,
i am looking to buy the new Look 595.i've got the geometry chart but would like to know the seat tube measurement.i am looking at size-m (53cm),my question is from the chart the seatube lenght- A center-top=700 this figure is measured till the top of saddle tube with or without the seat clamp?what is the height of the epost clamp?please let me know.thanks in advance guys.cheers.:thumbsup:


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

shah said:


> Hi guys,
> i am looking to buy the new Look 595.i've got the geometry chart but would like to know the seat tube measurement.i am looking at size-m (53cm),my question is from the chart the seatube lenght- A center-top=700 this figure is measured till the top of saddle tube with or without the seat clamp?what is the height of the epost clamp?please let me know.thanks in advance guys.cheers.:thumbsup:



Hi Shah,

On a medium frame, the uncut seat tube measures about 710mm from center of B/B to top. The E-Post measures 85-90mm from seat rail to the shoulder that sits against the seat tube. Hope this helps you out and let me know if you've got any other questions.

*[email protected]*


----------



## shah (Jul 1, 2005)

*Look 595 geometry.*

Hi Chas....thanks for the info.just to confirm that from the geometry chart i downloaded from look website the seat tube length shown for size-M (53cm) centre of b/b to top is 700 (70cm) and L 710 (710cm).your info stated that its 710,can you please clarify this and let me know how its measured from looking at the geometry chart from look?thanks chas for the info.cheers.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

shah said:


> Hi Chas....thanks for the info.just to confirm that from the geometry chart i downloaded from look website the seat tube length shown for size-M (53cm) centre of b/b to top is 700 (70cm) and L 710 (710cm).your info stated that its 710,can you please clarify this and let me know how its measured from looking at the geometry chart from look?thanks chas for the info.cheers.



Shah,

I looked at our geometry chart online too, and I'm not sure why there's a difference but I'll look into it. I only have one uncut medium 595 in the office right now and the seat tube measures 710mm (center of B/B to top of seat tube). Unless you have a B/B to seat rail height of 785mm or higher, the uncut seat tube length is not a critical fit measurement because you will be trimming some down anyway. I have yet to see someone who fits a medium frame _not_ have to cut the seat tube down.

*[email protected]*


----------



## shah (Jul 1, 2005)

*Look 595 geometry.*

Hi Chas,thanks for the info.if you have any feedback on the measurement from look geometry chart please let me know ok.thank you.

rgds. and best wishes,
shah


----------

